# Post Your Overclocks !!



## darklord (Aug 4, 2005)

Here are some of mine,
Hope you guys like it.

 

Highest Clock Speed that i have achieved on A64
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/6392/resizeof29ghz2at.th.jpg

Highest HTT Speed on A64 that i have managed
*img283.imageshack.us/img283/3971/25420httresize7nl.th.jpg

My OCZ Ram OC Results -
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/2644/superpiclockgencpuz264152256bp.th.jpg


HyniX DDR400 OC Results -

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/4786/hynix30335484up.th.jpg

*img280.imageshack.us/img280/961/sisoftmemory297134481zq.th.jpg


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 4, 2005)

Are these stable overclocks. How may hours of Prime and Memtest burn in's have you conducted?.

-Keith


----------



## quad master (Aug 4, 2005)

Gr8 Figures there Darky.

Thats 420HTT.

And The best thing is that Hynix going at 303Mhz @ 7705MBps 

Running that normal Hynix at DDR606 Speed 

Absolutely Unbelievable.

Thats what i like about DFI never limits the spirit of an Overclocker.


----------



## darklord (Aug 4, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Are these stable overclocks. How may hours of Prime and Memtest burn in's have you conducted?.
> 
> -Keith



Well to be frank when you do extreme overclocking,stability needs to be kept aside.

Even a suicide shot is allowed if the achievement is really extreme.

Well my System is rock stable at following settings -

CPU Speed - 2.8GHz
HTT Speed - 312
LDT Multiplier - 3x
CPU Multiplier - 9x
CPU Core Voltage - 1.56V
LDT voltage - 1.5V
Chipset Voltage - 1.8V
Vdimm - 3.4V
CPU Temps - 42c [Idle] 54c [Full Load]
PWM IC Temps - 41c [Idle] 48c[Full Load]
Chipset Voltage - 48c[Idle] 53c [Full Load]

Memory Specs - 
Timings - 2-2-2-5
Command Rate - 1T
Memory Bank Interleave - Enabled

This setup is rock stable,yes Prime Stable,Super Pi 1M test passes,Sisoft Sandra Burn in tests ran for 5 hours.
I guess that counts as stable.


----------



## darklord (Aug 4, 2005)

What...nobody contributing ?.....thats so sad.Come on guys..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 4, 2005)

CAS2 timing of 2 is very impressive. I haven't dared go below 2.5 on my Hynix sticks.

Keith


----------



## siriusb (Aug 4, 2005)

Does my asus a8ne have ram divider? I have amd64 3200+(winchester) on asus A8NE. I think my overclocks are limited to 2.2GHz(stable) by my hynix ram. I use AI Booster to increase htt. Anything above 2.2 and the pc hangs immediately. My ram is hy5du56422bt-d43.


----------



## Ringwraith (Aug 4, 2005)

impressive results indeed ! altho i m not too much into overclocking myself...
my system (config below) ...I cant even run the Ram at 1T command rate at stock 3-3-3-8 timings  forget overclocking ( any pointers?


----------



## quad master (Aug 4, 2005)

Your ASUS A8N-E is a gr8 motherboard for overclocking.

Also dont overclock with AiBooster.
Use BIOS for overclocking.

Gradually increase your FSB in 5Mhz 

Also your motherboard is one of the best for OCing

Its has DDR Dividers for sure.

Also there might be other factors that might be affecting your overclock lile ram timings 

If they are too tight you need to loose them up.

To like 2.5-3-3-7 or 3-3-3-8 to overclock the ram with CPU.

Orignal Hynix having D43 Chip reach 250 atleast.

But Darky managed 303 with his Hynix on his 
masterpeice DFI Ultra-D.


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 4, 2005)

my OC is in my signature. The CAS timings which I have as of now on my kingston is  2-3-3-6 and it does not run any lower. Pretty happy with the performance till now. Lets see what happens when I get my new pdp memory on friday  hehehe.


----------



## darklord (Aug 4, 2005)

> CAS2 timing of 2 is very impressive. I haven't dared go below 2.5 on my Hynix sticks.



Well those timings are on my OCZ Ram and not Hynix.I have posted the Hynix Screeny just to show the results.

the one with 2-2-2-5 is on my OCZ VX Ram.

I dont think Hynix is capable of doing CAS 2.
 



> Does my asus a8ne have ram divider? I have amd64 3200+(winchester) on asus A8NE. I think my overclocks are limited to 2.2GHz(stable) by my hynix ram. I use AI Booster to increase htt. Anything above 2.2 and the pc hangs immediately. My ram is hy5du56422bt-d43.



Asus A8N-E has RAM Dividers.They are named differently though.In Dram Config,keep Memclock Mode to DDR200 so your Ram will work at DDR 200 instead of 400 so you get a lot of headroom with the RAM not hindering your OCs.
Do NOT use AIBooster,its pretty useless.You could OC thru BIOS and to earn the last few MHz, use Clockgen,This can be found here - www.cpuid.com

Relax the timings of your RAM to 3-4-4-8.The ram you have is Hynix D43 and it like loose timings not tight ones.  



> my system (config below) ...I cant even run the Ram at 1T command rate at stock 3-3-3-8 timings Sad forget overclocking Sad( any pointers?


Tried updating the BIOS ?
May be that will help.


----------



## Ringwraith (Aug 4, 2005)

> Tried updating the BIOS ?
> May be that will help



yeah dont have net connection as yet  but i think uve hit it right!


----------



## darklord (Aug 4, 2005)

Many boards had the 1T issue,which was solved with BIOS updates.
AFAIK DFI could do the 1T thing correctly from the beginning.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks all, I hit 2260MHz with nothing else changed but only increasing the ddr voltage up one lvel.
But I am having trouble increasing it more than this. My ram timings are bad as it is by default at: latency=3, ras=8, ras-to-cas=4, mem bank switch=4.

If i did the same increase in clock with ai booster, my comp freezes. So never again with ai booster.

In ai booster, I can increase cpu voltage above 1.55V but in bios 1.55 is the max. Is this ok? Do I have to increase voltage of cpu if i increase clock? or shud I decrease it?

Shud I do anything with HT link multiplier (currently at x5)?

What about ddr voltage? If I change my ddr freq to 200, shud I decrease or increase the volt?

I read somewhere that if I have to OC in a8ne, i have to connect my sata in ports 3 and 4 to improve stablity. Will that help for my small overclocks? Anyway, I can't migrate to the other controller, as I have raid0 ed the satas and have my os in that.


----------



## quad master (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thanks all, I hit 2260MHz with nothing else changed but only increasing the ddr voltage up one lvel.*
Gr8 

*But I am having trouble increasing it more than this. My ram timings are bad as it is by default at: latency=3, ras=8, ras-to-cas=4, mem bank switch=4.*
Whats the VDimm you are feeding into that ram and what ram do u have.

If you find that your ram is restricting your overclock then use DDR Divider.
How to use DDR Divider Read here:- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26008

*If i did the same increase in clock with ai booster, my comp freezes. So never again with ai booster.*
Always use BIOS for system overclocking.

*In ai booster, I can increase cpu voltage above 1.55V but in bios 1.55 is the max. Is this ok? Do I have to increase voltage of cpu if i increase clock? or shud I decrease it?*

Which CPU do you have Venice or Winchester.
1.55 might be more.

Also when you overclock your CPU to a higher value you need to increase 
the Vcore or CPU Voltage for the CPU to be stable

*Shud I do anything with HT link multiplier (currently at x5)?*
HTT multiplier doesnt have huge impact on the performance.
Whenever the HTT is increased from 
200 to 250 it shud be 4
250 to 333 it shud be 3

The main reason is that the HTT Speed shud not exceed 1000Mhz
200 x 5 = 1000
250 x 4 = 1000
333 x 3 = 999.99

*What about ddr voltage? If I change my ddr freq to 200, shud I decrease or increase the volt?*
Increase the Vdimm with increse in FSB or HTT but it is depended on the 
Ram chip used by the ram.

Note:- only increase the voltage of Vcore and VDimm only if you find that
your system is unstable.

Also  use software like memtestx86 to test mem stability at overclocked speed and prime95 to test CPU stability. 
Prime 95 Small FFT Test for atleast 12Hrs to test stability of the overclocked processor.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks quadmaster and darklord for your enlightening response. Right now I just decreased my ram to 333MHz, ddr volt to 2.6V, HT to 4x and htt to 250. So now my cpu is running at 2500MHz and fsb at 1000MHz.
I wanted to increase htt more, but I want to see the stability of the current clock first. I am kinda dazed at the cpu freq here. Right now it is priming.

I want to know how the multiplier(currently at 10) plays a part here.

@quadmaster,
I have a winchester core 3200+. And at ddr400, I increased from 2.6V to 2.7V to acheive that speed.

It's kinda mind boggling to see the number of parameters in dram settings. I know two or three settings here, but not all. Do I have to know them to OC better?
I have another question. To acheive this speed, I had to lower ram performance, right, so will my benchmarks be faster or not? I understand that u have to go for better quality ram for ocing to avoid lowering settings, but I just wanted to ask.


----------



## quad master (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow its nice to see that i was of help to someone to get 2500Mhz thats nice. a 500Mhz OC.

Your chip can do more but first test stability.

Also keep an eye on Temps.

CPU multiplier role , very simple 250x10=2500Mhz

Also Running ram at lower speeds u get little less perf after all u can get everything from value ram.


Gr8 Ram Timings Guide here:- *www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11397
You will understand every ram timing after reading this.

So how do u feel after overclocking that cpu to 2.5Ghz.


----------



## darklord (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Congrats on your 2.5GHz OC.Good effort.From what you ahve achieved, you seem to have a decent enough Winchester Stepping.
Anyways,you have mentioned that you SATA RAID and OS installed on it.
If possible,remove those drives[only while OC'ing] and install a 40 GB or any older PATA Drive.
SATA and OCing,isnt that good a combo.Although the SATA on NF4 isnt that quirky as NF3 but still.

So i suggest you do so to avoid RAID collapse or OS crashes.
Also be ready to face some OS crashes once you enter the extreme OC zone.
Now coming to the RAM issue,dont botther too much about it,if you have cheapo ram,dont worry,use dividers to run it at DDR200 so you dont have to worry about OC dumps due to Memory.
Now reduce the HTT/LDT Multiplier to 3X to be on the safest side.
and keep the Equations Quad has mentioned above always handy.
Most important is the HTT one.
Never let the HTT speed cross 1000.1020 HTT is OK but avoid if possible.THats why i told you to reduce it.That will remove another headache from your Mind and you can concentrate on Pure CPU OC.

Asus A8N-E is an excellent board.I say this from my experience.My previous Highest Personal OC on A64 was on it,2.82GHz to be precise.

THat board has Immense potential,use it.

Best Of luck And Happy OC'ing.

And about stability,i dont give a damn about it as practically you dont use thsoe speeds.Reasons for the same are various.
SO my ultimate aim is to see how i can go.
Even if your OC is benchable in Sandra,Everest..its good enough.
Dont forget to run SuperPi 1M test, it is very very sensitive,if it passes,you have a pretty stable OC.

Also when you cross the line and start doing Extreme OC,stability and all crap goes in the trash can,so to hell with it.

Hehehe.
Coem on man,go go go....
Keep your Target at 2.7 now.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 5, 2005)

I must've restarted more number of times today than all the other days combined. But I don't seem to get any faster than 2500MHz. But now I have increased back to 400MHz, so I guess it a bit better than my previous blind attempt. My ram has all the timings except the first three, as the maximum by default. It is a mark of a cheap ram, is it?

I had increased all the timings and freq to the max, but still the comp won't boot even at 2550MHz. 
Here'a a screen shot I made juat after a 4M superPI. For some reason, the superpi font is illegible. I hope it went alright.
*img319.imageshack.us/img319/2186/3200winchester25ghz8pz.th.jpg

Thanks to both of ya guys for showing me the path 
2.7GHz seems a long way now.

One question. I read somewhere that getting a blue screen means that u must increase ur vdimm or vcore. Is this true? and if so, which (vdimm or vcore) shud i increase? And another question: Is my mem and fsb running in sync?


----------



## magnet (Aug 5, 2005)

hey dark btw do u use some sort of different hsf or the one provided with the  cpu????


----------



## quad master (Aug 6, 2005)

If your computer doesnt post
then u have to increase your Vcore or CPU Voltage
to the next number.

same applies for ram.

But i warn u that keep an eye on the temps.

Also do u have the default cooler or have different cooler like ASUS Starice or Coolermaster Ultra Vortex.

@ Magnet - For mild overclocks like 400 - 500Mhz extra on 3000/3200 stock
cooler is fine unless temps are kept in control

You should use a cooler like ASUS Starice or  Coolermaster Ultra Vortex as they control your temps for overclocks above 600+ Mhz.

Every cooler is fine till the temps are in control.


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2005)

@ Magnet
I generally use Stock cooler.the 2.9GHz thing was done with CM Ultra Vortex but it isnt any better than the stock cooler.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

I use the default cooler. Tell me, is there a sacred temp for cpu/ram above which you shouldn't subject a 3200+/hynix? Coz I read this somewhere: ""Lets say you were in the desert and it's 108 degrees, you grab onto a power line, you get electrocuted. Now, lets say you were in Antarctica it's -36, you grab a power line, you STILL get electrocuted"
Kinda funny actually.

My cpu idles at 44deg and at 100% it's 56deg. I have QFan at 54. I can't monitor the ram, so I guess I must controll my vdimm?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

can u overclock an original Intel ???


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> p.s. Siriusb - y r u hidin yr online presence ???



I never hide from online presence. Whatever gave you that idea? And why wud u want to see me online? U can pm me anytime.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

no i mean , i dont see u on the members currently online...

As for PMing, they sux as i m alyays not allowed to do one but i recieve without permission...

Well, bout my intel problem ....


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2005)

> I use the default cooler. Tell me, is there a sacred temp for cpu/ram above which you shouldn't subject a 3200+/hynix?



Well there is no way to check RAM temps.CPU temps are ok if they are in the 50-55c range.
I guess you have A8N-E board,this board doesnt support Vdimm above 3.0V
so RAM heating isnt an issue for you as you have Hynix and not Winbond.   



> "Lets say you were in the desert and it's 108 degrees, you grab onto a power line, you get electrocuted. Now, lets say you were in Antarctica it's -36, you grab a power line, you STILL get electrocuted"



 :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 



> can u overclock an original Intel ???


There is no way to overclock Original Intel Motherboards.


----------



## quad master (Aug 6, 2005)

Before u try anything , ne sort of damage caused in not my responsibility

*Stock Intel overclocking*
There is a hidden option on some stock intels 
Try and find an option called burn in mode in advanced settings in BIOS.
And here you can overclock your sustem in %
pretty simple.
Dont remember the % values its till a max of 10 or 15%.

Also Try a software called clockgen for ur respective motherboard and overclock ur Intel from windows.

Thats all ur options.

Keep an eye on the CPU Temp with MBM 5 / Speed Fan 
You can check ur CPU speed in CPU-Z


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey quadmaster, post your OC here too. I saw many guys supporting dfi in some poll here. I hope they notice this post too.
I also wanted to know if my fsb and mem are running in sync.


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2005)

From the Screenshot that you have posted, yes your RAM and HTT is in Sync,meaning it is running 1:1


----------



## quad master (Aug 6, 2005)

@Sirus - i still have to get my new rig.
currently i on P3 , i am getting my rig components 
slowly.

Some hardware is comming from Outside india so its taking time.

Also it was me who started that DFI Thread


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

But in 865, u can only change the graphics core in burn-in mode...
And when i change that, it shows - not supported.


----------



## quad master (Aug 6, 2005)

@QwertyManiac - i already said some might have it some might not


----------



## thinkAI (Aug 7, 2005)

I want to Overclock my new rig so Plz help me out as i m new to Overclocking. I have AMD 64 Bit 2800 Processor + MSI K8MM Mobo + 256 DDR 400 MHz RAM.


----------



## darklord (Aug 11, 2005)

It would be better if you dont overclock your PC as its based on a chipset with inbuilt grafix and these chipsets dont oc too well.May be you can go 200-300 Mhz up,but nothing more .Still try out.

First check what your BIOS allows in terms of OC options.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 18, 2005)

3Ghz on A64 anyone?


*img63.imageshack.us/img63/5007/record12og.th.jpg


----------



## sunmysore (Aug 18, 2005)

my best is a 2532MHz on a AXP Barton 2500+...

2532MHz, VCore 2.00V, 230x11...suicide shot.

I had to voltmod my mobio to get volts above 1.85..hehe

It was stable at 220x11 = 2442MHz at VCore 2.05V

Stupid Asus mobos, wont allow me to go beyond 2.1V   have an inbuilt overvoltage protecion....


----------



## quad master (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow Funky 3Ghz awesome


----------



## darklord (Aug 21, 2005)

Truly awesome man.Keep it up.
Why arent others posting screenshots ?


----------



## darklord (Aug 21, 2005)

Truly awesome man.Keep it up.
Why arent others posting screenshots ?


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 21, 2005)

More 
3.1Ghz 

*img368.imageshack.us/img368/7085/newrecord1wn.th.jpg


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 21, 2005)

edited, double post...


----------



## sunmysore (Aug 21, 2005)

wow man...u rock 

3.1 on air is simply awesome


----------



## darklord (Aug 23, 2005)

Great Going Funky....

BTW,this is my humble attempt on the Epox NF4 Board,

*img392.imageshack.us/img392/4024/0518apew28ghz2kb.th.jpg

Here's HTT screeny,

*img392.imageshack.us/img392/2935/epox335httcopy1nz.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Sep 3, 2005)

I loosened my ram freq and timings to 10-6-6 @100MHz but still my comp isn't stable with anything above 250 htt. I've tried all sorts of volt and freq settings but it just won't go above 2.5GHz. Why is this? At 255htt, superpi fails point blank.
I currently run my 3200+ at 3-8-5-5 2T @200MHz, htt @ 250, cpu: 1.5125V and vdimm 2.7 V. Memory is hynix.
I even followed this here guide but to no avail. I wish someone cud come to my house and set it right.

Also, what's a tccd ram and how is it betta at OCing?


----------



## darklord (Sep 24, 2005)

Here are some new OCs...  

AMD A64 3000+ Overclock
*img319.imageshack.us/img319/4857/resizeof29superpi1mpass5ey.jpg

P4 Suicide Shot   
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/8748/42ghz8mw.jpg

P4 Stable OC.   
*img323.imageshack.us/img323/8679/resizeof4ghzsuperpi1mpass4mr.jpg


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 24, 2005)

Look at mine now, i have done mild overclocking and heck of undervolting, and u all will be surprised,

Proc AMD 64 3000+

from 1800Mhz to 1980Mhz
Undervolted from 1.175

fst 220Mhz
HTT 1100Mhz


Prime95 torture test ran 56 Hours 47 Munites, 0 errors.

That's impressive undervolting isin't it.


I had to undervolt to keep temps under control, 

Because i have MSI RS480M2-IL and it does not offer overclocking options, i was not able to go higher using other tools.


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 24, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Look at mine now, i have done mild overclocking and heck of undervolting, and u all will be surprised,
> 
> Proc AMD 64 3000+
> 
> ...



nice oc darklord  like alwez
@kniwor....clockgen is the only option for u if u want to overclock


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 25, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes right now,  i use systeool to undervolt, no other tool supports the ICS clock generator ICS951412, and that's my problem.


----------



## darklord (Sep 26, 2005)

Decent Stuff there.
Venice is known to OC well at low voltages.

You can easily do 2.3 GHz @ 1.3V even 2.4GHz if your CPU is real good


----------



## quad master (Sep 28, 2005)

gr8 overclocks there funky and darky


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 29, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> Decent Stuff there.
> Venice is known to OC well at low voltages.
> 
> You can easily do 2.3 GHz @ 1.3V even 2.4GHz if your CPU is real good



I know i can go much higher, but the problem is my mobo, and i cannot find a tool with that clock generator


----------



## rajendra (Oct 14, 2005)

*overclocking athlon64 3000+ on foxconn winfast nf4xk8mc*

i have athlon64 3000+ and foxconn winfast nf4xk8mc mainboard.my mainboard dont have pci lock.is overclocking will damage my pci devices or how much i can overclock(i  overclocked my rig to 250 htt @2250MHZ but after looking at pci bus i reverted my oc and now i am running at stock speeds. i run my oc rig for arround 2 hours it is stable at this speeds)now how can i lock my pci bus


----------

